
Building a backend for our £20M crowdfunding round - grey-area
https://monzo.com/blog/2019/01/14/crowdfunding-technology-backend-architecture/
======
rbilgil
Thanks for posting! I was part of the team that worked on this.

Monzo is a bank in the UK and last month we crowdfunded £20 million from
36,000 users through our own platform. We run the bank on our own software
stack using Kubernetes & AWS, which we used for crowdfunding too.

Trying to integrate a high-traffic crowdfunding backend with our banking
platform without disrupting our users’ day to day banking experience was
tricky. Our bank is a distributed system that runs on hundreds of
microservices. Building a high-traffic, reliable investment system using our
architecture while requiring strong consistency on the amount invested was
surprisingly challenging.

